# Many, Many thanks to the LOOK people.



## mntvon2 (Jan 29, 2007)

I have owned many top end machines. In terms of customer service some companies are good and some are great (some aren't even worth mentioning)! I have to say that LOOKUSA is definitely in the latter catagory. Chas, and the staff, were very helpful and responsive in my case. When it comes time to LOOK for another frame they have a life long customer. So, I just wanted to let others know- and also take the time to thank them.
Thanks Chas and staff,
Vince


----------



## locomotive1 (Jan 26, 2007)

These guys are the best. I've talked to Alan a few times on the phone and also a couple of times at the Tour Of California. Hey, Alan my 595 ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mark


----------

